# 1946/7 Rollfast Whizzer Score! The one that almost got away!



## kingfish254 (Oct 24, 2015)

Scored a 1946/7 Rollfast Whizzer today!!!! The one that almost got away!
Rolled up on it at a yard sale with a SOLD sign. Got the number of the buyer and a couple of hours later it was mine. It even has the original bill of sale, an original photo, an original engine manual, and a 1949 Popular Science magazine and ad.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice score and congrats!


----------



## theterrym (Oct 25, 2015)

These are the stories I love to hear.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice snag,congrats/


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 25, 2015)

Very cool! That's the type of deal we all would like to find.


----------

